# Airport Taxis and making a bit of extra cash ,..



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

I know we have brought this up in previous threads .... people considering making a bit of extra cash by charging to take people to the airport ... and people wanting to get to the airport looking for a cheaper price than those offered by licenced taxi firms ....

This is actually specifying a problem at Alicante ... but I believe the same problems are being experienced at all the airports - I would think in the current climate things could get pretty nasty and I would think again if anyone is considering being either a "taxi driver" (for money) or a potential "customer" of a non registered taxi ,,,

Sue :ranger:

Taxis protest against ‘pirates’

By Alex Watkins Costa del sol News 5.10.09

Brits were in the firing line of taxi drivers protesting against illegal services to Alicante’s El Altet airport last week.

From 13.00-14.00 some 40 taxis gathered demanding action and calling for a firm hand against the ‘pirates’.

“In Rojales there are several pensioners who usually offer in bars to take people at a cheaper price,” one driver told national newspaper El País.

“The majority are English.”

He showed as evidence advertisements taken from lampposts and English language free local newspapers.

Orihuela Costa was also highlighted as a problem area.

The regional self-employed taxi confederation considers it unfair competition and moreover, a risk for passengers.

Only taxis from Elche are allowed to serve the airport, while those coming from outside the municipality require a special permit.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> I know we have brought this up in previous threads .... people considering making a bit of extra cash by charging to take people to the airport ... and people wanting to get to the airport looking for a cheaper price than those offered by licenced taxi firms ....
> 
> ...



We have the same thing in Cyprus, with expats doing airport runs without licences and no insurance for carrying passengers. If they are involved in an accident their passengers are not covered for damages and could end up with huge medical bills that they are unable to pay. 
The licenced taxi drivers are trying to get this practice stopped. These unlicenced drivers don't pay tax or social insurance and as most of them are on pensions from the UK they are unfairly taking food from the mouths of the legitimate taxi drivers.
It is not only taxi drivers who are affected by these sort of people and it is hardly surprising that local tradesmen begin to resent us Brits. 

Veronica


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree Veronica ..... the taxi drivers will no doubt be paying special insurance for tranporting people around, will have to spend money on maintaing their cabs etc - and having to "compete" against unregulated / uninsured providers is just wrong .... particlarly at this moment in time when every euro counts!

And your final point  I agree again - its often the case when economies are struggling that the native populations put some of the blame onto the "immigrant" population - legal or otherwise - for taking jobs etc etc ... there may be no justification to this for "real" jobs - but when you can evidence that people are working illegally, and taking away the income of licenced and legitimate business then it causes bad feeling ... and we certainly dont need more of that!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> I know we have brought this up in previous threads .... people considering making a bit of extra cash by charging to take people to the airport ... and people wanting to get to the airport looking for a cheaper price than those offered by licenced taxi firms ....
> 
> ...


I saw near-riots on the news recently, I'm not sure which airport


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I saw near-riots on the news recently, I'm not sure which airport


Barajas, Madrid


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> I know we have brought this up in previous threads .... people considering making a bit of extra cash by charging to take people to the airport ... and people wanting to get to the airport looking for a cheaper price than those offered by licenced taxi firms ....
> 
> ...



i only ever use one trusted taxi firm when i visit spain and i can highly recomend it to everyone on expat forum it's called jo jos she can even get u there when u dont even no were your going work that one out if u can.

:clap2:

even jo had to laugh honest :confused2:


----------



## Robin McLaughlin (Sep 14, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> I know we have brought this up in previous threads .... people considering making a bit of extra cash by charging to take people to the airport ... and people wanting to get to the airport looking for a cheaper price than those offered by licenced taxi firms ....
> 
> ...






Sue

i have read your comments with great interest, This is because i have been offered a contract collecting tour operators clients from june 2010, so you can imagine my concerns regards your post about taxi drivers. My question is this do you or the fellow members on this forum no as to which insurance company i could use for transporting to and from the airport to resort. I can assure you i will not be a taxi. hopefully you can help me in my quest??

:noidea::noidea::noidea:

Regards

Robin McLaughlin


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Robin McLaughlin said:


> Sue
> 
> i have read your comments with great interest, This is because i have been offered a contract collecting tour operators clients from june 2010, so you can imagine my concerns regards your post about taxi drivers. My question is this do you or the fellow members on this forum no as to which insurance company i could use for transporting to and from the airport to resort. I can assure you i will not be a taxi. hopefully you can help me in my quest??
> 
> ...


Hi Robin

I dont know the answer to your specific question about insurance for this type of work Im afraid ..... but are you sure the role you have isnt similar to that of a taxi driver so therefore you need to have a permit or something ? I genuinely dont know the answer to this  

When you say you have been offered the contract by the tour operator - did you tender for it ? presumably if you did so then they would have wanted to make sure you will legally able to do this type of work ? ... or have you been given a job to work directly for the tour operator and your role with them is to pick people up in a mini bus or something similar ?

Sorry Im probably confusing this even more and I dont mean to honestly! lol

Sue x lane:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Surely you need the Spanish equivalent of a Public Service Licence or whatever it's called?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Simple answer is - you CANNOT get insurance. There is no H&R insurance here. 

IF IF the offer of "employment" were from a legitimate organisation then THEY would be covering you but if they are looking for you to arrange your own insurance then the alarm bells would be ringing, 

These airport runs are nothing new - a regular in my bar had his car turned on his roof at Málaga back in 91/92 . "Amazingly" nobody saw anything!! Not the taxi drivers who were standing nearby or even the police who went through his paperwork with a tootchcomb! The incident did make front page of the "Entertainer" though! ... pour ne pas encourager les autres! The next week they were all back.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Simple answer is - you CANNOT get insurance. There is no H&R insurance here.
> 
> IF IF the offer of "employment" were from a legitimate organisation then THEY would be covering you but if they are looking for you to arrange your own insurance then the alarm bells would be ringing,
> 
> .



A friend of mine, used to do pick ups from the airport for a golfing company, I cant remember the name. It was all legit and the taxi drivers knew him and he had a pass etc, etc,. To get around the insurance thing, they used to lend him a hire car (through a company called "Crown")??? I cant ask him about it tho cos he and his family have recently gone back to the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Exactly - my fear is from the OP that is not "official" like your friend.


----------

